# Club Intrawest Trading Power



## Jo Jo (May 12, 2008)

For TUG members that have II membership with your Club Intrawest T/S ...

What sort of trading power do you receive?   Very interested in hearing about your minimal CI deposits for your maximum II returns. 

Thx.


----------



## tashamen (May 13, 2008)

I just sent you a PM.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 15, 2008)

I reserved a relaxed season week at the end of April 2008 in 2007 (53 pts for a 1 bedroom.  It saw everything that a mid-ski season week saw when I did trade tests with it. 

IMHO,  II really seems to value CI weeks, even the off season ones.


----------

